
Industrial Laundry Is Dirtier Than We Imagine - kawera
https://www.dissentmagazine.org/article/dirty-laundry-investigation
======
hackbinary
tl;dr: >> Meg Fosque, an organizer at Make the Road New York who testified
before New York City Council in 2015, described the laundry industry as one
plagued by rampant violations of labor law and exploitation of the largely
immigrant workforce by “unscrupulous employers.” Fosque concluded, “the
industry as a whole has a disturbing track record and is in need of
oversight.”

------
revelation
The story is of course about anything but laundry but I would have imagined
industrial cleaners to not just stack more or less normal volume washing
machines.

~~~
wavefunction
I would expect industrial cleaners to have some large vat of hot de-fatting
solution, followed by a detergent stage, followed by a large vat of bleaching
solution if appropriate, followed by some sort of rinse and possibly a
pressing stage, if t'were paid for as an add-on.

